# Kurt Kinetic: Road Machine vs Rock n Roll



## AythanNyah09

I was lucky to "want" a trainer when I received a snailmail discount % + a store discount % + REI dividends return at the same time. But do I get Road Machine or RnR?

Is the side to side movement really needed or is it just hype and uphill training effect? Im a big guy and getting on the trainer when I can get out in the morning... so my goal is to just get on the saddle on the weekdays for my weekend ride.

Is the RnR worth the hype of just stick to Road Machine?


----------



## cyclepath78

Im looking for a new trainer myself, and the KK road machine tops my list. If I want a realistic road feel I'll hit the pavement. For indoors the road machine looks like a great piece of equipment; affordable, durable and quiet.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

No the R & R is not 'just' hype though the side to side isn't as road like as they make it sounds. But that aside it's also easier on your butt and frame as compared to one that's planted solid so there are also residual benefits.


----------



## JSWhaler

My buddies rock and roller sags to one side now. I'd stick with the fixed setup, as I have done.


----------



## ManxShred

I've got a R&R, but would just get the Road Machine if I had to do it again. I don't really see the benefits myself.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I heard the R&R is tough on the frame. I personally don't like the torque put on the frame when on the trainer, so for that reason (adding with many others) I ride rollers. If you haven't considered them, you definitely should.


----------



## dcb

I've got a R&R and I think it's way easier on your butt. If your trainer rides are an hour or less I'd just get the RM but if you're going to be doing some longer rides I think the R&R is worth it.


----------



## AythanNyah09

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## string_wise

Wow, I'm kind of surprised by the responses here.

I have 3 trainers - rollers, road machine and rock and roll. 

I had the first two and used them as my 2012 training combo. My threshold is high enough now that I just can't do any real intense interval work on the rollers, can only use them for sustained steady state work or just to bang out some EM miles when I can't get outside. Would use the road machine for all hard effort intervals. Really didn't like the sound my bike started making on the road machine though when I would do 1 minute all out seated efforts.

Decided to take the plunge and buy the rock and roll. My rollers and road machine both sit in my garage now and I only use the rock and roll. Not quite as "fun" as rollers for rides over an hour, but so much better for any interval work from 1 minute PIs to 20 minute steady states, really no comparison IMO. 

Took me a few rides to adjust the tension on the rock and roll but otherwise easy setup and comfortable to ride. Totally satisfied and my carbon frame seems very happy.


----------



## Flanders20

durable and quiet.


----------



## hydroslyder

Wow didn't realize REI was offering Kurt Kinetic trainers. I may be pulling the trigger on the road machine soon. With the 20% off and $70 dollars in dividends it brings me around $220 including $15 in shipping!! That's going to be hard to beat.

Also, you originally listed 2 discounts plus your dividends, which two are you using?


----------



## pherret

*Kurt RR*

I have 2 rollers and 2 trainers. My trainers are a 1up USA and Kurt RR and my rollers are Inside Ride and a small diameter set of Minoura rollers. They all have their good and bad points. 

The 1up is compact and light and can go anywhere. Harder on the butt because their is no give like the Kurt. The Kurt is nice but takes up tons of space and weighs a lot. The ultimate is the Inside Ride rollers. They feel great, have resistance and I lucked out and bought them cheap on ebay. Cons is retail price, the size and you can't zone out all the way like on trainers but it will slide under the bed unlike the RR. The Minoura I had prior and will say you have to be more smooth on those and I still get on them because you can get sloppy on the Inside Ride.


----------



## GeneT

*My thought on the Road Machine*



AythanNyah09 said:


> I was lucky to "want" a trainer when I received a snailmail discount % + a store discount % + REI dividends return at the same time. But do I get Road Machine or RnR?
> 
> Is the side to side movement really needed or is it just hype and uphill training effect? Im a big guy and getting on the trainer when I can get out in the morning... so my goal is to just get on the saddle on the weekdays for my weekend ride.
> 
> Is the RnR worth the hype of just stick to Road Machine?


I have not used the RnR but I did just post my thoughts on the Road Machine, If you haven't purchased already. I'm very happy with mine.

Best trainer for high resistance and quiet - Page 2


----------



## simonaway427

A few things to consider about the Rock and Roll (I own one and love it).

1) There is the possibility of it starting to lean to one side. If you go to the KK website, it tells you how to adjust it so that it no longer does.

2) It is big and heavy - not something you'd haul to the races for your warmups.

3) If you're heavier - like nearing 200lbs, the rear wheel can touch the ground if you bounce a lot. You'll need to prop the trainer on blocks of wood or something. I'm 165lbs and I have to prop mine up or else the rear wheel touches - especially during hard standing efforts or if I'm set up on a soft carpet.


----------



## x37

I have both of those Kinetic trainers. Kinetic makes the best resistance units in the industry, they're super smooth. I love the Rock and Roll because of how easy it is on my frame (no torquing around when I really crank out the watts because my bike moves WITH the trainer, not against it.) and because it's neat to have a free-er sensation on the bike. Plus, it is a good reminder of when my pedalling technique is lousy or my position is off. If you don't like the side-to-side movement, you can always tighten the pivot point down and it stays still. Either one that you go with though, is a good choice.


----------



## dkilburn

Good Morning,
I have a Rock & Roll with the added fly wheel. I think the R & R is better on the frames as it moves. Yes, on a hard effort the back tire can mark the floor / pad that is under it. I like it a little better than the rollers. I think it has made me smoother, less upper body motion.
Good Luck with the pick. 
I ride with a group that has cycling videos for training. 
I'm not a racer, I just keep improving my skills and hold the base for the winter.
.


----------



## SauronHimself

I've had a Rock N' Roll since July, and I'm happy with it. I was lucky enough to get it new on eBay for $315, so that just adds to my value satisfaction. It's definitely more forgiving on the butt since it isn't rigid, and the fact that it can rock works your core a bit to keep stable.


----------

